# boobs



## UberInterested (Jan 5, 2015)

Anybody ever seen boobs while driving?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

About half my customers have them.


----------



## Brohdr (Jan 9, 2015)

"Will drive for boobs"

Read the title and this came to mind.. Maybe he thought he was typing in Google search, poor guy.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd imagine if you drive the drunks long enough anything can happen.


----------



## tia (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberInterested said:


> Anybody ever seen boobs while driving?


I check mine out every hour or so...


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

UberInterested said:


> Anybody ever seen boobs while driving?


I'm guessing you don't get much sex. I feel bad for any women that you may pick up because it sounds like you're a little desperate. Please don't do anything that'll get you on the five o'clock news.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

(.)(.)

Here you go! Oh, you like them Bigger?

( . )( . )

Bigger still!

( . )( . )

Lopsided

( . ) ( .)

Here's My *****es
(.)(.)
(.)(.)
(.)(.)
(.)(.)


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Just look at yourself the rear view, if your driving Uber, your looking at a big boob.


----------



## pghdragon (Sep 24, 2014)

Yep, and about fifty percent of the conversations in my car are about sex


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I've only seen side boob so far


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Gotcha, no rearview mirror? Just the side mirror.  If you turn your head towards the mirror you'll see full boob.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol no 

It's the current style now it seems for chicks to have their shirts cut to show side cleavage


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm looking at a pair right now. 

Some lady where I am eating lunch is feeding the kid. For some reason she has both out. Maybe the kid likes his milk chilled?


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

I read uberpeople.net to keep abreast of the news.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> I read uberpeople.net to keep abreast of the news.


It is very tittilating.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Very breastaking


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Hotelsonly.com


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

GOSH, where's the moderator when you need him? LOL


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I had a young lady last week tell me she wishes that some day a pretty young girl will get naked for me in my car. I said, "thanks, me too." And then it was awkward for a bit until she added, "I hope that she's really pretty too, you don't want some ugo." At which point I think she was fishing. It was a really odd ride.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Play Adam Ants Strip next time.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm an old married guy, but last nite I had a fare with a couple late 20 something females dressed to the nines for dinner out and picked them up for their next bar stop. I always turn on the light and turn around and say 'watch your step' as it's an XL, long way down, running boards an all, and holy crap, the cleavage shot nearly immobilized me. I had to force myself to turn away immediately before my lips started a sucking motion. Whew. It was close. She almost caught me looking. I could see her trying to catch me ogggling. Leaning forward, head slightly down, eyes up for the catch. Nope nope nope. Ain't biting. 

Split second unintentional oogle. 

I try not to be an old creep but sometimes it takes you by surprise. Damn.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> About half my customers have them.


Some dudes got them too lol.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

UberInterested said:


> Anybody ever seen boobs while driving?


You just achieved creeper status!!!!


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

No- -but I did have 2 college girls going from a club back to thier dorm at Montclair St College- They couldn't wait and it got a little heavy in the back of the Subaru- - Not an X rated show,,but what the Hell..I figured it was the tip


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Had an LA 9 in the back seat telling me her story on the way to meet her husband for drinks and every time I turned around her legs were open without panties. That was a very distracting ride


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

duggles said:


> I had a young lady last week tell me she wishes that some day a pretty young girl will get naked for me in my car. I said, "thanks, me too." And then it was awkward for a bit until she added, "I hope that she's really pretty too, you don't want some ugo." At which point I think she was fishing. It was a really odd ride.


Did ya ask for a peek at her snuggle-puppies?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Snuggle puppies. LOL!!!


----------



## corey389 (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes last stop at pax drop off turn around to say by and one boob was out and she was talking to me for a minute before she fix and got out i guess that was my tip and i was good with that


----------



## Johnny 5 (Jan 5, 2015)

I've heard how many guys college girls have slept with since they came to town, had a girl get fingered in my back seat, had a girl ask me if she should sleep with the guy she was with or not, had a girl try to kiss me, and some x rated conversations, but no boobs. :/


----------

